# What Bank?



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Ill try keep this short...moving to Dubai in March and will require a bank account.

My wife is the one getting the job so i will not have a VISA straight away, she is sponsoring me once she gets her own working visa.

I understand the taxation rules sending money back i am more interested in the banks which charge the least amount to send money back also have good online banking facility.

Would it be ideal if i had a matching bank account in the uk? i bank with Bank of Scotland so im thinking Barclay's or HSBC?

It wont be more than £500 a month but may be more in some circumstances.

All help / experience welcome

Thanks

Craig


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

This topic has been convered numerous times so please use the search function.

All banks haer eoffer online banking but if you transfer money using the standard retail banking syusten you will not get a good rate of exchange as that's a way of banks making a profit. You may reduce charges using what you call 'matching' accounts, but it will make no difference to the exchange rate.

If you want details of a competitive currency transfer service I can give you details of the service I recommend to my clients.

Comparative info for UAE bank accounts can be found here Compare Credit Cards, Personal Finance, Loans, Insurance, RakBank Loans in Dubai, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait- Souqalmal.com


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> This topic has been convered numerous times so please use the search function.
> 
> All banks haer eoffer online banking but if you transfer money using the standard retail banking syusten you will not get a good rate of exchange as that's a way of banks making a profit. You may reduce charges using what you call 'matching' accounts, but it will make no difference to the exchange rate.
> 
> ...


This. Let me know.


----------



## cwffin (Feb 15, 2013)

Since moving here I have found HSBC to be the best for customer service and for services like sending money back to the UK. Their online banking system is straight forward and easy to use - the also use a securcode system so it is safe and secure. Good luck!


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

cwffin said:


> Since moving here I have found HSBC to be the best for customer service and for services like sending money back to the UK. Their online banking system is straight forward and easy to use - the also use a securcode system so it is safe and secure. Good luck!



Thanks cwffin! i think i would prefer a bank that i have heard of before so thinking either them or Barclays

Craig


----------



## sub0 (Jan 28, 2010)

Sending money through exchanges and WU will give you good rates as compared to banks.

And I don't think so you can get an account without a residence visa stamped on your PP.

Hope it helps. Thanks!


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi sub0

Can you elaborate on your "Exchanges & WU" comment, what are these service? im at work and its clocking the western union site?!?!"

I have been told i can get a savings account without a resident stamp which will do for just now if its true

Craig


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Craig,

Yes you can open a savings account without UAE residency. 

ADIB also offer an electron account which you may find of use:

Electron Account | Abu Dhabi Islamic Bank


----------

